# Hello From Oregon!



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey as I am the only one awake at this time I should be welcoming you.

A very warm welcome to the forum!

Hope you enjoy your stay here 

Regards


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there!! I live in the Canby, Oregon city, Portland area  nice to meet ya!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum! Have fun posting!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey there; welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------

